# Venison Burger recipe



## tsonka (May 6, 2016)

Hello, fresh new member here wanting to participate :)

Here is my personal Venison Burger recipe

1lb Venison

1/4 lb Breakfast Sausage  —- Something with a higher fat content. I usually buy Farmland -- Don’t buy Maple, Hot or any other flavored sausage, just plain ol’ breakfast sausage

Finely chopped yellow onion, I put in a food processor so the juice comes out and the pieces are small enough to cook down.

1 spoon jarred minced garlic

Several shakes Grill Mates (Or similar) steak seasoning -- Season to your personal taste, I tend to be a minimalist on the spices

Mix together adding Worcestershire sauce as needed for proper moisture — this amount is not measured but usually 3-4 good shakes does it.

Let set several hours in refrigerator for things to blend together.

Cook as you would a Medium Well beef hamburger


----------



## SmokinAl (May 7, 2016)

Sounds like a great recipe.

Thanks for sharing!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (May 8, 2016)

T, Sounds good !


----------

